# Morocco



## spigot

First night in Morocco, got to Kenitra & actually went to a campsite, I know it’s against my religion but cassette was busting at the seams & site fees are 42 dirhams which equates to £3.38!.

Anyone else down here at the moment?, horshamjack is somewhere, hope to meet up soon.

Also, someone tell Annie that voddie was €3.90 a litre bottle in the duty free shop on the Algeciras- Tangier ferry.


----------



## molly 2

Shame on you go stand in the naughty corner


----------



## jeanette

spigot said:


> First night in Morocco, got to Kenitra & actually went to a campsite, I know it’s against my religion but cassette was busting at the seams & site fees are 42 dirhams which equates to £3.38!.
> 
> Anyone else down here at the moment?, horshamjack is somewhere, hope to meet up soon.
> 
> Also, someone tell Annie that voddie was €3.90 a litre bottle in the duty free shop on the Algeciras- Tangier ferry.



I hear Annie is off the drink at the minute haha   :scared::scared::rabbit:


----------



## spigot

jeanette said:


> I hear Annie is off the drink at the minute haha   :scared::scared::rabbit:




I don’t believe it.


----------



## molly 2

spigot said:


> I don’t believe it.


. I don't believe it you on a camp site


----------



## spigot

molly 2 said:


> . I don't believe it you on a camp site




Sorry Baz, but needs must, WCing tomorrow.


----------



## spigot

Parked up with some German hippies today, they were really nice people.

Got really hot today, had to apply sun cream to avoid burning.

Tomorrow further south wilding at Sidi Bouzid.


----------



## campervanannie

spigot said:


> First night in Morocco, got to Kenitra & actually went to a campsite, I know it’s against my religion but cassette was busting at the seams & site fees are 42 dirhams which equates to £3.38!.
> 
> Anyone else down here at the moment?, horshamjack is somewhere, hope to meet up soon.
> 
> Also, someone tell Annie that voddie was €3.90 a litre bottle in the duty free shop on the Algeciras- Tangier ferry.



I’m following you next year lol


----------



## campervanannie

Hope you and Margarite are having a fab time I’ve got your caravan club joining card when you get back


----------



## carol

campervanannie said:


> I’m following you next year lol



I'll follow you then! I'd love to go but not on my tod.


----------



## spigot

campervanannie said:


> I’ve got your caravan club joining card when you get back




Any punishment but that!


----------



## spigot

View from our wild spot yesterday evening behind the beach at Sidi Bouzid.


----------



## spigot

And tonight at Essaouira.


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> I'll follow you then! I'd love to go but not on my tod.



You could have come over with us Carol, I’ll bet you’re French is passable whereas mine is non existent.


----------



## spigot

Wilding behind the dunes at Tamri, just north of Agadir.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> You could have come over with us Carol, I’ll bet you’re French is passable whereas mine is non existent.



My French is passable, ta. Next year I might take you up on that. I'm currently roasting on a fab Aire called Mikki's Place on the Algarve


----------



## Minisorella

spigot said:


> View attachment 61274
> 
> Wilding behind the dunes at Tamri, just north of Agadir.



I've got a friend who lives in Agadir. I keep threatening to go and see her but haven't made it yet. Enjoy your travels M&M xx


----------



## kensowerby

carol said:


> My French is passable, ta. Next year I might take you up on that. I'm currently roasting on a fab Aire called Mikki's Place on the Algarve


Hi Carol, question, did you have any problem booking and are they busy? also do they still do the piri piri run? hopeto be there in a about 3 weeks, at present  we are at  El Faro near Fuengirola.
Enjoy the sun.
Ken


----------



## spigot

*Rampant Inflation!*

Here in Agadir, where we’re staying in the car park of the Municipal Stadium, the fees have gone up by 25%!

The charge is now 5 Dirhams (over 40p) for 24hrs, last year it was 4dh.


----------



## spigot

Stadium car park.


----------



## carol

kensowerby said:


> Hi Carol, question, did you have any problem booking and are they busy? also do they still do the piri piri run? hopeto be there in a about 3 weeks, at present  we are at  El Faro near Fuengirola.
> Enjoy the sun.
> Ken



Hi Ken, didn't book but they had a couple of spaces. Yes, they are busy but they usually park you up somewhere until a site becomes free. If you've been before you'll know there's people coming and going all the time. The piri piri chicken was divine!


----------



## kensowerby

Hi Carol, many thanks for your reply, last time we were there we all had to move off as the police were shutting them down, and then it was listed again as open, fantastic place to stay, now that the piri piri chicken is back on the menu we will be there knocking on the door, once again many thanks for your reply.
Ken


----------



## spigot

Our overnight spot behind the beach at Aglou Plage south of Agadir, sorry about the other van.

Unfortunately we had to pay for this one, 20 Dirhams (£1.60).


----------



## spigot

Awoke to cloud this morning & a forecast high of only 18deg...Brr!!

With rain coming next week, I was about to start moaning, then I heard about the weather in the UK.

I gather it’s a bit parky in places back there?


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> I heard about the weather in the UK.  I gather it’s a bit parky in places back there?



Yes I'm sure Your in the rite place Thanks for the Pic's I'm always asked why my pic's is  always sunsets never any sunrise's :lol-049:

 Faro


----------



## spigot

witzend said:


> I'm always asked why my pic's is  always sunsets never any sunrise's :lol-049:



Maybe it’s because you’re not up in time, that’s why I never post any.


----------



## winks

spigot said:


> Awoke to cloud this morning & a forecast high of only 18deg...Brr!!
> 
> With rain coming next week, I was about to start moaning, then I heard about the weather in the UK.
> 
> I gather it’s a bit parky in places back there?



Just whats happened here on Fuerteventura.

Winds gone round to the southeast instead of the usual north or northeast and it's cloudy and cool. More to the point the bloody planes are taking off over our heads because of the wind shift and they're hellish noisy.

Still not exactly brass monkeys though.

Cheers

H


----------



## spigot

spigot said:


> Awoke to cloud this morning



Panic over, sun soon came out again!


----------



## Geoff1950

molly 2 said:


> . I don't believe it you on a camp site



We are presently on a site in Sidi Ifni Morocco 4£ a night. Hot showers , Euro standards and guys selling bread ,fish, van extras for next to nothing. Time you ventured to Morocco, cheap , friendly ,SAFE, and memorable. Our second trip. Will advise anyone. Wild camping in  Africa every where.k


----------



## spigot

Now staying 130km inland from the coast at my favourite spot in Morocco, it’s the “Valley of Almonds” at Tafraoute. It’s over 1000mtrs A.S.L., 25deg during day, gets cold at night. One morn last year we woke up to ice on the Heki roof light.

In the morning & in the evening the hills surrounding the Valley turn red. In a couple of weeks they will hold the “Almond Blossom Festival” with a Glastonbury type stage & sound system.

There are dozens of vans here but the valley is so vast there’s room for loads more, it’s not free, the local commune (council) collect 15 dirhams (£1.21) per day, there is cassette disposal but no water, a tanker visits every day.

It’s such a perfect environment, I normally stay here for 2/3weeks, the longest I’ve ever been in one place.


----------



## spigot

Early morning visitor 



WC member horshamjack feeding visitor.


----------



## spigot

Another visitor,



Berber tribesmen bring their goats through the valley, we save them veg peelings, banana skins, & etc. For them.



They are also very good at climbing trees.


----------



## Haaamster

They are also very good at climbing trees.

View attachment 61709[/QUOTE]

So was I when I was a kid.


----------



## spigot

Haaamster said:


> They are also very good at climbing trees.
> 
> View attachment 61709



So was I when I was a kid.[/QUOTE]



*Oh Dear!*


----------



## Alice1

spigot said:


> First night in Morocco, got to Kenitra & actually went to a campsite, I know it’s against my religion but cassette was busting at the seams & site fees are 42 dirhams which equates to £3.38!.
> 
> Anyone else down here at the moment?, horshamjack is somewhere, hope to meet up soon.
> 
> Also, someone tell Annie that voddie was €3.90 a litre bottle in the duty free shop on the Algeciras- Tangier ferry.



We are considering going to Morocco in late March/early April but cannot seem to find a reasonably priced ferry crossing. Don’t want to pay 200 odd Euro for a crossing. Which is best/ cheapest crossing?


----------



## Alice1

*Ferry Spain to Morocco*

We are considering going to Morocco in late March/early April but cannot seem to find a reasonably priced ferry crossing. Don’t want to pay 200 odd Euro for a crossing. Which is best/ cheapest crossing.


----------



## Penny13

spigot said:


> View attachment 61409
> 
> Early morning visitor
> 
> View attachment 61411
> 
> WC member horshamjack feeding visitor.



Good looking donkey  
What does Marc want ?


----------



## spigot

Alice1 said:


> We are considering going to Morocco in late March/early April but cannot seem to find a reasonably priced ferry crossing. Don’t want to pay 200 odd Euro for a crossing. Which is best/ cheapest crossing.



€200 is the norm, but this will pay for itself in a couple of weeks especially if you use campsites as everything is so much cheaper here.

I find the best crossing is Algeciras-Tanger Med, as they do all paperwork on the boat, giving you more time to get some miles in. The best person to handle this is Juan Carlos Gutierrez at Palmones, Algeciras. You can overnight adjacent to his offices or in Lidl or Mercadona car parks.

When in Palmones, pack in as much booze as physically possible as it is expensive & not readily available in Morocco.

If you need any other advice, don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## spigot

Us gyppos defacing the lovely Almond Valley.


----------



## carol

Where do you keep all those bottles of water when you're driving?


----------



## stonedaddy

carol said:


> Where do you keep all those bottles of water when you're driving?



In the van.
.... Tom ....


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> Where do you keep all those bottles of water when you're driving?[/
> 
> I normally carry 6 full bottles in the shower but not been been driving for 16 days, a Brit who was leaving the valley gave us a load of empty bottles.
> 
> Water can be a bit of a problem here, a tanker visits every day, the guy charges 25 dirhams (£2) for as much water as you can take.
> 
> With my onboard tank & a load of bottles, it works out quite cheap. Reckon I took 160 litres yesterday.


----------



## Moonraker 2

It was lovely to read the thread and very appropriate as I have just returned from Morocco but not in my van. I went back-packing. Travelled from Malaga - Tanger -Rabat - Casablanca - El Jadida -Essouira - Agadir.
I was hoping to meet some van people and did get chatting to some Dutch people who were in Casablanca for the day. However I did notice, on my way to Agadir by bus, that the vans that used to park up along the Atlantic have been moved, and I saw a lot more camp and stopping places. The stopping place in Agadir was packed as I went past but as it was a long way from my hotel I didn't go back to visit.
I have also been thinking about going to Morocco as I love travelling in the country and with my own transport I could get up into the lower atlas and other such lovely valleys. I should chum up with Carol!!
Anyway enjoy the rest of your trip you certainly did miss a very horrible couple of weeks weather wise, I foolishly came back in the middle of it.  I am now getting ready to go to Northern Spain for easter the beginning of my van travels this year.


----------



## spigot

Moonraker 2 said:


> It was lovely to read the thread and very appropriate as I have just returned from Morocco but not in my van. I went back-packing. Travelled from Malaga - Tanger -Rabat - Casablanca - El Jadida -Essouira - Agadir.
> I was hoping to meet some van people and did get chatting to some Dutch people who were in Casablanca for the day. However I did notice, on my way to Agadir by bus, that the vans that used to park up along the Atlantic have been moved, and I saw a lot more camp and stopping places. The stopping place in Agadir was packed as I went past but as it was a long way from my hotel I didn't go back to visit.
> I have also been thinking about going to Morocco as I love travelling in the country and with my own transport I could get up into the lower atlas and other such lovely valleys. I should chum up with Carol!!
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your trip you certainly did miss a very horrible couple of weeks weather wise, I foolishly came back in the middle of it.  I am now getting ready to go to Northern Spain for easter the beginning of my van travels this year.



It’s true the coastal stopping places above Agadir are limited especially around Tagazoute, where they are building 100s of holiday apartments, but we managed. Below Agadir there are dozens of wilding spots, mostly free.

We, too, want to get back to Spain for Easter & the Semana Santa celebrations, those Spaniards certainly know how to party!.

But I’m a bit worried about the weather, Looking at the satellite pictures, Iberia is shrouded in cloud & the forecast is not good while here we have cloudless blue skies & 26deg.


----------



## vwalan

spigot said:


> It’s true the coastal stopping places above Agadir are limited especially around Tagazoute, where they are building 100s of holiday apartments, but we managed. Below Agadir there are dozens of wilding spots, mostly free.
> 
> We, too, want to get back to Spain for Easter & the Semana Santa celebrations, those Spaniards certainly know how to party!.
> 
> But I’m a bit worried about the weather, Looking at the satellite pictures, Iberia is shrouded in cloud & the forecast is not good while here we have cloudless blue skies & 26deg.



in 1996 if my memory is right ,the old king came down invited us all to a big marquee and there was the plans for tagga beach area . seems the locals that farmed some of the area werent offered extended leases so it was all sold to big companies . the original model of it all was in the town hall area in agadir . showed the expanding golf course etc . 
the fishermans cottages were first to go . then a hotel close to taghazoute . then work along the valley up from there . 
its took along time to happen but it will change things . 
mind look at all the holiday villages that have been built along the coast all along the atlantic side . certainly a different place to when the hippies travelled that coast. 
there is loads of free stop overs its just so many just follow guide books etc and never have an adventure .


----------



## spigot

Totally agree with that last sentence.


----------



## vwalan

spigot said:


> Totally agree with that last sentence.



cant say my parents were hippies exactly but we did do maroc in the early 60,s . 
and greece ,turkey etc . all of main europe . 
and living here in cornwall spent many weekends down in st ives . 
my mum sang in a sciffel group and we very often parked in st ives but slept down on the beach under the arches on the pier. nice campfire and music being played . was a great time . if it rained it was sleep across the beach in the lifeboat house . never be allowed these days . 
mind sleeping down on towan beach in newquay under the alcoves by the aquarium as is now looking at the house on the island  was also common . 
all different to these days . 
had some good times in weymouth when we lived there as a young teenager . 
i,m sure my parents never grew up. hee hee . i,m not going to. ha ha


----------



## spigot

For the last 4 years they’ve been building a fabulous, State of the Art, Olympic size swimming pool here in Tafraoute, puts to shame anything in UK. The way it’s going, probably be finished next year.

I often wonder if they’ll allow mixed bathing as most of the women here are shrouded in black.


----------



## jagmanx

*I would like to re-visit Morrocco*

I went in 1992 with Exodus travels
Highlights of Morocco | Exodus

But for 3 weeks
Simply great ..My first "Adventure tour" many with "Exodus"

Unfortunately we live abroad in the winter but Maybe !


----------



## spigot

Funny old weather here, zero deg during night, ice on windscreen 7am, 18 deg now, low 20s expected.

Something to do with being over 1000mtrs ASL.


----------



## campertwo

Morroco is on our list. Sounds great!


----------



## jagmanx

*Yes*



spigot said:


> Funny old weather here, zero deg during night, ice on windscreen 7am, 18 deg now, low 20s expected.
> 
> Something to do with being over 1000mtrs ASL.



See my earlier post

We would need to return to Uk on say March 1st and hi-tail it from UK to Morocco to get there about now ! for maybe 6 weeks !


----------



## spigot

Must tell you this, French lady in nearby van did some washing, didn’t tie the line high enough.

*Goats ate her knickers! *

Those kecks must’ve been tasty, couldn’t stop laughing.


----------



## spigot

*It’s so cheap in Morocco.*

I’m not one for planning or keeping records, if doing the latter, I would probably be pleasantly surprised how little this trip is costing me.

The cash I have is mainly in 200 dirham notes, there’s no big supermarket here in Tafraout & if I proffer one of these notes in a local shop, the shopkeeper will throw up his hands in horror, so I have to change them in a bank.

A 200 dirham note equates to £16.12p!!!

I have changed 4 of these notes in the 3 weeks I have been at this location & that includes buying a 6kg gas bottle (70dh complete) plus 1 refill (22dh). Yes, gas is 15p per litre!

It is very cheap to stay here, when traveling the main expense is diesel which this year has gone up to 80p per litre.


----------



## Moonraker 2

"I often wonder if they’ll allow mixed bathing as most of the women here are shrouded in black"  - I am not sure where you have been travelling Spigot, but having just come back from a three week trip I saw only one woman in the full burka and gloves. The Moroccan women dress much like the Turks, in a dressing gown type of coat and head scarf. I bought a short version and found it very useful for helping me blend in and keeping my clothes clean, I may resort to a headscarf too as I found I needed to wash my hair more over there.

I would just like to tell you an amusing story about clothing, and I do not mean to be derogatory about this young lady in any way; but she got on the train from Casablanca to El Jadida  wearing a dressing gown in thick fleece, the type with bunny ears on the hood which was pulled up. I could see peeking out at the bottom what were clearly fleece pyjama bottoms and she definitely had wooly slippers on. She was about 18 years old. Having found this quite startling I began to observe other ladies dressed fairly similarly and concluded that the Moroccan women have taken leasure wear to a whole new level.


----------



## yeoblade

Moonraker 2 said:


> "I often wonder if they’ll allow mixed bathing as most of the women here are shrouded in black"  - I am not sure where you have been travelling Spigot, but having just come back from a three week trip I saw only one woman in the full burka and gloves. The Moroccan women dress much like the Turks, in a dressing gown type of coat and head scarf. I bought a short version and found it very useful for helping me blend in and keeping my clothes clean, I may resort to a headscarf too as I found I needed to wash my hair more over there.
> 
> I would just like to tell you an amusing story about clothing, and I do not mean to be derogatory about this young lady in any way; but she got on the train from Casablanca to El Jadida  wearing a dressing gown in thick fleece, the type with bunny ears on the hood which was pulled up. I could see peeking out at the bottom *what were clearly fleece pyjama bottoms and she definitely had wooly slippers on.* She was about 18 years old. Having found this quite startling I began to observe other ladies dressed fairly similarly and concluded that the Moroccan women have taken leasure wear to a whole new level.



Copying us I suppose , the 'School run' in PJ's is de rigeur  here now!


----------



## spigot

I’m not imagining things, where we are in a village inland from the coast, most of the women are dressed in black , not the full burka. Some show the full face, some just the eyes.

Where you travelled down the coastal cities women’s dress is much more relaxed. In Casablanca, for instance it’s unusual too see a veil.


----------



## n brown

Moonraker 2 said:


> "I often wonder if they’ll allow mixed bathing as most of the women here are shrouded in black"  - I am not sure where you have been travelling Spigot, but having just come back from a three week trip I saw only one woman in the full burka and gloves. The Moroccan women dress much like the Turks, in a dressing gown type of coat and head scarf. I bought a short version and found it very useful for helping me blend in and keeping my clothes clean, I may resort to a headscarf too as I found I needed to wash my hair more over there.
> 
> I would just like to tell you an amusing story about clothing, and I do not mean to be derogatory about this young lady in any way; but she got on the train from Casablanca to El Jadida  wearing a dressing gown in thick fleece, the type with bunny ears on the hood which was pulled up. I could see peeking out at the bottom what were clearly fleece pyjama bottoms and she definitely had wooly slippers on. She was about 18 years old. Having found this quite startling I began to observe other ladies dressed fairly similarly and concluded that the Moroccan women have taken leasure wear to a whole new level.


whenever my daughter went to Maroc , she'd make a point of going to a women only steam baths. she said it was usually hilarious , a real chance for the women to let their hair down, with lots of screeching laughter and bums being flipped by towels - sounds wellworth a visit !


----------



## vwalan

n brown said:


> whenever my daughter went to Maroc , she'd make a point of going to a women only steam baths. she said it was usually hilarious , a real chance for the women to let their hair down, with lots of screeching laughter and bums being flipped by towels - sounds wellworth a visit !



certainly my ex wife and any women in our traveling group always went to the hamams with local women we knew . then on to the local hairstylists etc . gave them a real nice ladies day out . costs very little as well. 
many women on trips to morocco never get to go usually nerves . but if any ladies get the chance it does seem its good fun. 
there are mens ones have been but i didnt exactly think i shall go to one again . but you have to go once just to see how it goes . 
there are so many local happenings and things to get involved with , visiting some of the out of the way villages and get treated like visiting royalty is great. 
tunisia and gambia are also other great places to go. in gambia many speak real good english as it was a uk colony at one time .


----------



## n brown

hamam ! it was on the tip of my tongue, honest !


----------



## vwalan

think i spelt it right ,,,,never know these days i,m often making smelling pistakes . 
its amazing at many of them the amount of wood that burnt getting the water hot . very often its done in a kind of underground oven . 
very hard work for the chaps doing it . 
mind i like hanging around in many of the working places ,garages ,sprayshops etc help where ever and have loads fun . never know when your going to need some help on your own vehicle . plus you get to meet lots locals and thats always good fun. meet their families and friends . they really are a friendly crowd.


----------



## spigot

Had to “Do a Runner” from the Almond Valley, we were there for 24 days!, by far a record for us in one place, we were getting in a rut.

A few pics of the valley.


----------



## mark61

Great pictures, cheers for sharing.


----------



## spigot

Drove further south to an Oasis near Guelmim. Extremely hot.



Mud bricks drying in the sun, these were made with water from the Oasis.


----------



## spigot

*Aaaargh!!, another campsite!*

Yes, got to own up, spent another night in a campsite. We needed badly to do some washing, bedclothes etc. & they don’t seem to have heard of laundrettes down here.

Found a nice little cheap campsite in the middle of nowhere, Camping Toe Rag (sorry Tuareg) 30 dirhams (£2.42) per night. It was so hot, the washing dried in 20mins.

Not doing too badly, 2 nights in campsites in 5 weeks costing just over a fiver!


----------



## spigot

*Agg in Agadir.*

Getting a bit hot inland so we headed for the coast & sea breezes.

Had problems in Agadir, where we’ve always parked for free, a self-appointed “Guardian” turned up demanding 30 dirhams, I refused to pay but some hippies followed us in & they coughed up.

So we left & driving up the coast road, spotted a large deserted beach just north of Taghazoute, found a track down, & what a location!, the only noise comes from the waves. We’re so knocked out with this place, we might stay until the food runs out.



Our only visitors!


----------



## carol

Great following your travels, Mike and Marguerite - are you doing lots of swimming in that sea? Btw, which sea is it, duh &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> Getting a bit hot inland so we headed for the coast & sea breezes



        Don't rub it in pic's look great keep posting


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> Great following your travels, Mike and Marguerite - are you doing lots of swimming in that sea? Btw, which sea is it, duh ��



It’s the Atlantic, Carol, but it’s surprisingly warm, we had a paddle yesterday but have not done a lot of swimming due to the lack of facilities on these rural beaches.

If I don’t have a shower after bathing in salt water, I get an itchy bum. I need to conserve the van water as taps are few & far between.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Great stuff, keep up the posts. We have just decided to go next winter for several months ,your posts have urged us on. Thanks :dance:


----------



## spigot

Couple of weeks ago the kids sent £200 to take Marguerite out for a slap-up meal on Mother’s Day, couldn’t do it justice in the inland villages, so belatedly, last night, we went to a renowned restaurant in Asilah.

We had an enormous sea food platter each + starters+ Bottle of wine + pud+ Coffees & cognacs etc. etc. Still only managed to spend £68.00.





Been burping & farting all night!


----------



## Lee

Been burping & farting all night!

I hope this was you !!!


----------



## spigot

Lee said:


> Been burping & farting all night!
> 
> I hope this was you !!!



Not saying anything


----------



## trevskoda

There is food there to feed ten starvos never mind two.


----------



## spigot

trevskoda said:


> There is food there to feed ten starvos never mind two.



I know, not eaten since!


----------



## spigot

Curtailed the Moroccan jaunt, needed to get back to Spain for the Easter celebrations, those Spaniards certainly know how to party.

One thing is confusing me, when we boarded the ferry, we put our timepieces forward one hour as Morocco is same time zone as UK, but when we arrived on Spanish soil, we found our watches to still be adrift one hour.

Can’t work out where the extra hour went. I must be going (gone) mad.


----------



## winks

You've got a faulty flux capacitor there pal.

Be about 200 dirham to sort. I'll give my mate Abdullah a shout.

:cheers:

H


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> Can’t work out where the extra hour went. I must be going (gone) mad.



We all put our clocks forward last weekend to BST just to be ackward


----------



## powerplus

*morocco*

hi all

i normally do the algarve for the winter but really fancy morocco

i have heard a lot of bad reports about stones thrown at the vans and such

but im wandering what you guys that go there think especially as its not to far to travel especially from the algarve

barry


----------



## spigot

powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> i normally do the algarve for the winter but really fancy morocco
> 
> i have heard a lot of bad reports about stones thrown at the vans and such
> 
> but im wandering what you guys that go there think especially as its not to far to travel especially from the algarve
> 
> barry




Never heard that one before.


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> Never heard that one before.



I've heard of stone throwing  by kids when they are ignored when begging ? But no first hand knowledge


----------



## vwalan

used to happen alot years ago. thats one of the reasons many fitted steel guards to cover side windows etc . 
mind morocco was a far different place back a few years ago. 
got spoilt by tourists deciding not to pay 2 dirham to park but pay 10 dirham for a pretend guardian.


----------



## n brown

vwalan said:


> used to happen alot years ago. thats one of the reasons many fitted steel guards to cover side windows etc .
> mind morocco was a far different place back a few years ago.
> got spoilt by tourists deciding not to pay 2 dirham to park but pay 10 dirham for a pretend guardian.



we got threatened to have our windscreens smashed by a number of lads on mopeds when in Fez camping, they thought we'd dissed them when they offered to help us , and were revving aggressively around the camping entrance . i went out and had a natter with them, they'd got it wrong and were very apologetic about it - nice bunch of lads


----------



## vwalan

n brown said:


> we got threatened to have our windscreens smashed by a number of lads on mopeds when in Fez camping, they thought we'd dissed them when they offered to help us , and were revving aggressively around the camping entrance . i went out and had a natter with them, they'd got it wrong and were very apologetic about it - nice bunch of lads



been going since 1976 . mind did go in 1965 with my parents in a vw camper. 
i find the locals great people once you get to know them. 
speaking a few words arabic helps . 
my youngest lad worked for one of the shops over there one year when we were there mind he speaks german ,french and spanish , with some portugese . 
the moroccans know him as diqspilla  or something like that as he kept singing a moroccan nursery song . he was good at getting tourists into the carpet shops . 
unfortunately it changed too much after about 2005 ish  . just got too popular with tourists from europe. 
in the 70,s if you got twenty campers on taghazoute beach it was alot.


----------



## Byronic

witzend said:


> I've heard of stone throwing  by kids when they are ignored when begging ? But no first hand knowledge



Happens in the Rif mainly on the road to/from the Ceuta ferry. The kids will flag you down or even put 
themselves in danger to get you to stop, usually on the winding slow stretches of road, expecting bonbons (sweeets) 
or scriptos (biros), if you don't oblige there's a chance a few stones will be lobbed your way. The new 
motorways mean that most tourists probably avoid the experience these days.

And this was one of the adult ruses; 
Sometimes on the quieter  stretches of road leading to the ferry ports there was a reasonable chance of 
being flagged down by a senior cop and a side kick or two, as he sort of perused your documents he'd 
be attempting to hard sell you police lottery tickets all in Arabic, no French, naturally the drawer date 
was a at least a month away, as soon as you bought some you were on your way, if you didn't you 
could expect a couple of hours of hassle, all very friendly.


----------

